# K2 Started on 12/31



## moneyme (Dec 31, 2006)

OK, I got my seeds in the mail yesterday from Nirvanna Seed co. It took about 7-10 days and the packaging was very discreet. I ordered K2 because it is high in THC and it can yield a lot. My intentions are to only have one female after all is said and done so I'm germinating 5 seeds. I'm using the wet paper towel method just started today. I'll keep everyone posted when something changes.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 31, 2006)

Good green mojo comin at ya man. eace: 
Look forward to seein them beans sprout.


----------



## HGB (Dec 31, 2006)

K2 is a great white pheno indeed  

clubs like captain cave man has

grow on


----------



## moneyme (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, after two days 3 of the seeds popped open and had half inch root tails so I planted them in 16oz plastic cups with vermiculite, perlite, and peat moss mixed with very little potting soil that has a VERY SMALL trace of nutes. I put them under two 25w cfls about 2.5 inches away about 3 days ago and nothing yet. Usually they would've sprouted by now. I wonder if they are still alive?


----------



## moneyme (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, all three I have in the solo cups have sprouted now. I guess I was just impatient. I'll take a pic in 2 days to show how they're growin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2007)

*Congrats on your babies. Look foward to watching them grow up into nice frosty young ladies. Good luck on the grow. Here is some GREEN MOJO for ya. *


----------



## moneyme (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, two of them are doing very good, but the other hasn't moved since the last time I posted. The two that are doing good are on their 3rd sets of leaves already and they're only about an inch tall. I added another 25 watt cfl so there's one on each solo cup and I have the lights about an inch from the leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2007)

*Whats up moneyme. Your babies are looking great. Nice and green just how ya want them. You can get 42 watt CFL's like the one's you have for $8 at Wal-Mart. Each one puts off like 2,700 lumens. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## moneyme (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmmm.. I didn't see those there when I went. That's where I got these ones. I'll look a little harder next time I go. Thanks.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 9, 2007)

they have them, i have seen them before. 

you should try looking them up on ebay, they have tons of different ones on there, and some sell them by the case.

is that a regular light just hanging upside down? and not to be nosey, but whats the key for?


----------



## moneyme (Jan 9, 2007)

That's the key to the city!  No, I'm kidding, it's my thermometer. And yup, that's a regular lamp upside down. It's rated for up to 75 watts and that's what I have it running.


----------



## Insane (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey there moneyme. Your babies are lookin happy & healthy, but unless you're planning to move them under a more powerful light you will have a _very_ small yield. 75 watts just won't cut it :confused2:


----------



## moneyme (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 400 watt hps. I'm just using the CFLs to veg. 75 watts _would_ be a pretty emarrassing yield. I've grown a few times, but the most light I ever had was 150 watts of HPS on one closet plant. It was OK but the buds could've been bigger.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like I'm plagued by slow growth and there's some purplish edges on some leaves. I'm currently using tapwater which I had tested. The Ph is around 8.0 and they said it's pretty hard water. So, tomorrow I'll be going to get some bottled water. I'll post some pics tomorrow too.


----------



## KADE (Jan 12, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm plagued by slow growth and there's some purplish edges on some leaves. I'm currently using tapwater which I had tested. The Ph is around 8.0 and they said it's pretty hard water. So, tomorrow I'll be going to get some bottled water. I'll post some pics tomorrow too.


 
Ph is definately too high... get it down a point or so and it would help a bunch.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm just wondering...wouldn't it be much better to grow these in a much smaller area?  Light beams spread and by having so much space you are lighting a lot of space for no reason.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

if you dont have a Ph down bottle use a lemon juice juust not too much
slowly add lemon juice mix and check ph level  until you gonna getit in 5.5 range


----------



## moneyme (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I waited until they needed to be watered and flushed them with bottled water. They don't seem to be doing too good. The one is curled under with yellowish spots on it. The other is a little more perky with purplish edges on the leaves. Neither seem to be growing very well. I have no idea what the problem is. Maybe it's the medium I'm using. I can repot them in something fresh and keep them on the bottled water. I'm assuming it's too early to give them any nutes? The growing space is about 18" x 18" x 18" right now so it can't really get much smaller. Any suggestions?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2007)

*Like KADE said you need to get your PH down. Also what are the temps in your grow area because that looks like heat stress? *


----------



## moneyme (Jan 16, 2007)

The temp stays around 72-74 degrees F. I'm on my way to the store to get a Ph meter. Do those test the soil or the water or both? I never used one before. It doesn't look like their burnt from nutrients to anybody? I haven't gave them any nutes but the tapwater was probably too high in something.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I went to Stein's and got one of their cheap *** Ph meters. It's an analog meter that tests moisture, light in lumens, and ph level. I think this this is defective as far as Ph level. It only reads from 3.5 to 8 and every soil around the house I try it just stays at like 7.5, it never even moves. But i went ahead and repotted them in some straight vermiculite to improve root growth. Their roots were very thin and few. Since then I gave them just bottled water and today they seem to be doing much better. They grew about 1/2" and got a few more leaves. I'm going to order a digital Ph meter from ebay. Their Ph level ranges from 3-14. I'll post some pics tomorrow but here's the POS meter I got:


----------



## moneyme (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, they're definitely in recovery mode. But they are showing signs of improvement. The leaves on both of them are pointing up towards the light instead of drooping down. Also the new leaves are greener with no signs of disease. I think within a week they will look much much better!


----------



## moneyme (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I was right. A week later and they are growing much much better. All of the newer leaves are beautiful and they seem to be growing at a good pace. Today I just repotted them in 18 quart pots using worm castings, vermiculite, perlite, and peat moss. They're still on floros but I will be switching to the 400 watt HPS in the next couple days. Later tonight I will post some new pics.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you planning on flowering soon? Is that why you are switching to HPS lights?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 28, 2007)

leave them under CFL   before you burn them under 400 watts    and then they will not recover


----------



## moneyme (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I don't think I will burn them. I have a cool tube and a 20" box fan for it. Using the HPS has got to improve the speed at which it's growing provided I keep the temp where it should be. The problem I'm facing now is the Ph level. I got my digital meter in the mail and the soil tested at around 8.5 since I repotted them. What are some ways to lower it and what do you guys recommend I keep it around. Another weird thing is one plant's formation is real nice while the other is growing different. It has like a 3 leafer on one side and a single leafer on the other. Then it has one leaf without ridges on it. Kinda weird. Here's one pic of each plant:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 29, 2007)

Personally I use ph down from Techanflora and add it to my water which is at around 5.5-6.0ph before I water them.  Also heard aspirin (powdered) will help too.  It seems like you have nute lock-up due to the high ph.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 29, 2007)

All right, I ordered some PH down. Hopefully they'll be OK for a few days.


----------



## souljalemon (Jan 29, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> OK, I got my seeds in the mail yesterday from Nirvanna Seed co. It took about 7-10 days and the packaging was very discreet. I ordered K2 because it is high in THC and it can yield a lot. My intentions are to only have one female after all is said and done so I'm germinating 5 seeds. I'm using the wet paper towel method just started today. I'll keep everyone posted when something changes.


 
eace: keep the updates coming man.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 29, 2007)

I just had this problem and it reminds me of nute lock out due to PH. Good luck...



Stunzeed...


----------



## moneyme (Jan 30, 2007)

I installed the HPS today and it's very impressive how much light it gives off. I've only had a few 50 watt HPS lights before so I'm excited about the 400 watt. It's only been a few hours but the plants are loving it. The temp is around 80 degrees and I have the light about 20 inches from them. If I notice them start to stretch I'm going to lower it a little. I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck with the 400w I have been using one since the second week of flower and it seems to do the trick. :farm:


----------



## moneyme (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks. Oh yeah, I'm also going to top the plants tomorrow too. I've always just let them grow straight up but I hear you can yield more by topping them.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 30, 2007)

Just pinch off the top new growth and it will take about a week to recover but then you will have two shoots come in.  After that I let the plant do its thing and create alternating nodes from then on.  Make sure your cutting utensil and hands are clean before doing so.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## moneyme (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, at first the growroom was getting way too hot. It was going between 90 and 95 degrees. Then I rearranged how the box fan was positioned. I don't know why I had it just blowing the air around in there instead of blowing towards the doors openeing. Now it cools itself off nicely in there and is staying at around 75-78 for the last 12 hours. I have the thermometer right in between the plants so I can see what temperature they're seeing. The plants are getting wider leaves and are growing like crazy. It's hard to see them in these pictures, but I'll post new ones tomorrow under normal light so you can get a better idea.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 31, 2007)

They are looking good under that HPS I must say.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 1, 2007)

OK, I topped them off today so I guess I have to wait a few days for them to recover. I also noticed leaf growth beginning at the internodes. They are growing really good. They looked like they doubled in size in the few days the HPS has been on them. I'll update once I notice them start to recover from topping them.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 2, 2007)

Well I took my 1st trip to this really good growshop today. They had anything you could possibly imagine there from exhauset sytems to scent control, all kinds of fertilizers and lights. I picked up some Ph down finally, along with some Tiger Bloom for later on, and some scent control too. The plants are doing OK, The internodes are coming along nicely. Nothing to post a pic for really.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 4, 2007)

The new leaves at the internodes are growing like crazy, but the leaves were all starting to curl up again. I finally watered them with water that was adjusted with the ph down. I had it at about 6.0. Then today I woke up and they already seem to be doing better. That ph down is pretty strong. I put like a teaspoon in a gallon and it lowered it to like 3.1 . I had to play around with it for a while to get it just right. I'll post some pics later tonight.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 5, 2007)

I just fed them again with some water that's 5.5 . Hopefully that will help some more. These plants are really taking off!!  They are growing so fast it's unbeleivable. But they are yellowish towards the inside of the veins. Don't know what that means. You can't see it in these pics because of the HPS. Today I installed a sheet of glass to stop some of the heat from hitting the plants, you can see it in one of the pics.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 5, 2007)

This strain is looking funnier every day. There's a lot of leaves that are more rounded where it should have ridges on the sides. But since I started adjusting the pH level they have been growing like crazy. Here's some pics in normal light finally.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 6, 2007)

Boy, they weren't lying when they said this is a compact plant. They're already a month old and they're only about 5 inches tall!! The light is about 16-18 inches away so you would think they would stretch a little bit. The leaf growth is remarkable but there's just no height. I finally got the soil to about 6.4 on one and 6.6 on the other one and they're growing good. I'm probably going to veg for another week or two before flowering.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

They may be small right know but that K2 being mostly indica will be short anyways and don't worry they will have a growth spurt so keep an eye out for getting too close to the lights because one day soon they are going to sprout quickly.  I have noticed this with some bagseed that appears to be mostly indica.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I saw a different grow journal somewhere where a guy grew K2 and started flowering at 18 inches and it turned out to be 40 inches when it was done. I don't want mine quite that tall so I will probably start flowering at around 12 inches. I'll look forward to that growth spurt, thanks for the info.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

No problemo  :bong2:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

They seem to be indica dominant.  They are from bagseed and are approximately 49 days old. Notice the dates on the photos and you can see the growth spurt difference.  One has already started to show sex under 18/6 lighting, female woo hoo! Photo number three was 1/10/07 and the first two are 2/6/07.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 6, 2007)

That _is _a nice growth spurt for under a month. Congradulations on the female!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks and be on the look out for dat growth spurt. :bong2:  Here is my grow journal.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=75247#post75247


----------



## moneyme (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas why my soil's pH was at 7.6, then I watered it with water that was 5.9 and now the soil is at 4.9??? I need to be schooled. Any advice?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 8, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Anyone have any ideas why my soil's pH was at 7.6, then I watered it with water that was 5.9 and now the soil is at 4.9??? I need to be schooled. Any advice?


 
Check it again in a day to see if it leveled off. Give it a bit to adjust it self as it may suprise you.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 8, 2007)

Right when I say something about how short they are I think they're starting a grow spurt. They grew from 5 inches 3 days ago to 7.5-8 inches now!!  And there's a lot more new leaves now. They're definitely looking like some bushes! Here's some crappy a** orange pictures:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 9, 2007)

I told ya I told ya!  Looking good, I knew it was coming soon.  Its like after 30 days veg they seem to take off.  Its as if they have to get used to being alive first. :farm: :48:


----------



## moneyme (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, these f***ers are growing like crazy. They're still growing about an inch a day! I switched the light cycle yesterday to 12 / 12. Otherwise I fear I may run out of room. They're 12 and 11 inches. I can only raise the light about another 6 inches up which I'll probably do tonight. The plant on the left has a possible nut sack. It's hard to say cuz it's kinda early for the sex to show but it sure looks like it. There's a couple of yellow spots on a few of the lower leaves but I think it may be from when I watered them I could've got a few drops on the leaves (with nutes). But a few leaves also are curling up on the sides. I think it's probably from heat. pH is at 6.6 and temp is around 80-82. Here's some pics of them and a pic of some Strawberry Cough I'm smoking on. BEST S*** I'VE HAD ALL YEAR!! One hit is almost too much!!  

Also, out of the quarter of the Strawberry Cough I had I found a big fat walnut in a top. This would be a feminized seed then wouldn't it?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

That is amazing growth.  Be careful of space because those girls are gonna increase in size during flowering.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 14, 2007)

One of them suffered a little heat burn. I had to close the closet before I went to work so it would be dark when the light goes out. They went about an hour with the light on and no ventilation and it got around 87 degrees in there. So I raised the light 6" which is as high as it'll go without some customizing. And I also got a larger piece of glass for under the light because the old glass was like 4 inches below the hood and the new one is right under the hood. Now I need a small fan to **** the heat out of the top of the hood. I also got a digital thermometer / humidity reader. The humidity is at 40%. Temp is at 81 after I raised the light.

*THESE THINGS STINK!!! *I left today and came back and the whole house smelled like skunk! And I didn't even smoke anything. This is like the 1st time I noticed any smell from them and it's strong. Sucks cuz my potpouri slow cooker just took a s***. Gotta get a new one. I'll post some new pics when I wake up.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 14, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> *THESE THINGS STINK!!! *I left today and came back and the whole house smelled like skunk! And I didn't even smoke anything. This is like the 1st time I noticed any smell from them and it's strong. Sucks cuz my potpouri slow cooker just took a s***. Gotta get a new one. I'll post some new pics when I wake up.


 
:rofl:

You better get some odor control quick dude or your gonna have 5 - 0 knocking on your door.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 14, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> You better get some odor control quick dude or your gonna have 5 - 0 knocking on your door.


 
I got a jar of this stuff. Works pretty good for one room but I should get a few more.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 14, 2007)

The one I thought was a male earlier is looking more and more like one every hour. It's really hard to say. But it looks like VERY tiny growths in the cracks that don't resemble white hairs. The other one doesn't have these . I didn't pull it yet because I want to be 100% sure. Here's a few pics, it's probably too hard to see.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 14, 2007)

And here's a few pictures of both of them. Recovering nicely from the heat burn yesterday. And smellin the whole place up.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, they are really doing good. I was trying really hard not to flower mine yet. But you are making it sooooo hard on me!


----------



## moneyme (Feb 14, 2007)

I might not have enough room as it is. I had no choice. And they're still gonna grow probably 10-20 more inches!!  Do you have a grow journal for yours?


----------



## moneyme (Feb 15, 2007)

Did you ever talk to a girl everyday for like a month and got real close to her and then out of nowhere she tells you she's a man!    That's pretty much how this is. lol 

Looked in there last night and it confirmed my suspicion, the one was a male all along. So I snipped him out very carefully and brought him in the kitchen for one last photosession, then I snipped him up and attempted to make hash from him. Not enough chromies though. 

Then today I woke up and completely redid the whole growspace for one plant. I made it smaller, installed the fan hanging to the left where it moves much more air than it did before. Hid my do it yourself co2 bottles out of the way and cleaned up a few wires. I'll update at 2 am when the lights come back on.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 15, 2007)

What the hell, here's a few more pics. 1st one shows the new and improved growspace. I got a little LST goin on in the 2nd pic. It might be kinda hard to see, but I'm using metal coat hangers that I clipped down to size. I have the two tops bent so the others can catch up.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 15, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Did you ever talk to a girl everyday for like a month and got real close to her and then out of nowhere she tells you she's a man!  That's pretty much how this is. lol
> 
> Looked in there last night and it confirmed my suspicion, the one was a male all along.


 
Sorry to hear about you dilema.  I have one of my three that I know for sure is a girl but the other two are in flower now and I hope they are ladies too.  Any "hermies or transvestite" aka "_Rosie O' Donnell"_  plants will be dealt with severely.  They will be sentenced to the guillotine, murder dem suckas!


----------



## moneyme (Feb 16, 2007)

You know what sucks too, now that the male is gone it doesn't hardly stink anymore. That f***er was the one stinking so bad.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey have you tried using living teas yet?  If you are interested than check "Elephant Man's" grow journal.  That guy kicks *** when it comes to organics.  To my understanding organics have less of a chance to burn the plants from overnuting.  Its sort of like feeding the soil and not the plant, the soil life will do that for you. :farm:


----------



## moneyme (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't tried any teas, but there's like 30% worm castings in my medium. It's the only nutes in there, no potting soil, well except for the one time so far I gave it Tiger Bloom. I've always had bad luck using potting soil with bugs and too many nutes in it for smaller plants and what not. I was thinking about making a tea for foliar feeding but don't really know how yet. I still got some worm castings left or should I use something else?


----------



## moneyme (Feb 19, 2007)

Just checking in to say my only plant has just been verified as a female. It's got like 6-8 hairs so far and it's starting to stink real good.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 21, 2007)

She's looking real healthy and strong. The fan hasn't turned off in over a month now so the stems are getting nice and thick. She's been doing some stretching the past few days and I'm out of room heightwise. My only alternative is to rig the light to the shelf in the closet to gain another 6-10 inches. I only did the LST for like one day and now I have four tops. Here's a few pics from last night.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> She's looking real healthy and strong. The fan hasn't turned off in over a month now so the stems are getting nice and thick. She's been doing some stretching the past few days and I'm out of room heightwise. My only alternative is to rig the light to the shelf in the closet to gain another 6-10 inches. I only did the LST for like one day and now I have four tops. Here's a few pics from last night.


*Whats going on moneyme. Your lady friend is looking real nice. If you are running out of room you can always tie her down and i'm sure she won't mind.  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 21, 2007)

Just checking on ya grow and its still doing good mang!


----------



## moneyme (Feb 21, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on moneyme. Your lady friend is looking real nice. If you are running out of room you can always tie her down and i'm sure she won't mind.  *


 
Hmm, I'm not really familliar with that. Any advice?


----------



## moneyme (Feb 21, 2007)

I just raised the light 8-9 inches which is the absolute max I can do. She can grow about another 4 inches without the heat affecting her. She just got measured at 24.5" high and fed with Tiger Bloom for the soil and a weak solution for foliar feeding.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 26, 2007)

*When is she gonna stop growing?!?*  5 days ago I reported she was 24 inches, now she's 35 inches!!!  She grew 11 inches in 5 days!!!  It might have something to do with the Tiger Bloom I've been giving it. I was very busy this past weekend and when I finally could check on her last night she was all the way up touching the glass under my light. I just installed brackets to the shelf in the closet to raise the light another 7-8 inches but how long will that give me, another 3 days before it's too tall again? I thought a strain that's indica dominant doesn't grow much after flowering begins? Here's a link to the info on K2 : http://www.nirvana-shop.com/k2-p-48.html . 

As far as health wise, aside from some slight curling of the top leaves due to heat she's doing absolutely great!  There's buds all over the place and looks as though they will be some tight buds when it's all done.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 27, 2007)

I realize I'm still pretty knew at this, but if you are beginning to run out of room with approximately 1/4 of your flowering time done... I suggest getting some cheap lamp wirings.  You can pop some CFL's into them and dangle the chord from the ceiling.  I am suggesting this because you can get the light even closer to the plant than the HPS you appear to be using, and it won't burn the plant.  The closeness of the CFL's should help keep your K2 even more compact also avoiding future problems.  In addition, if your plant did continue to grow rapidly, into the CFL's, it wouldn't be a problem cause they do not get substantially hot enough to damage your crop and you get extra lumens....

From what I've read though, the first 2/3 weeks into flowering produce the greatest vertical changes so you are almost done with excessive growth, and the last 1/2 weeks, the greatest weight changes (buudddddd).

Just a thought from a beginner trying to learn the ropes.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope I'm not jumping the gun but I may have just made it past the growing spurt. She was 35 inches yesterday when I wrote here and she's still 35.5 inches so I may be in luck. The top of the plant is about 11 inches from the bottom of the bulb and it seems to be safe. One thing I noticed is there's one bud about half way down that has orange hairs already. I can't figure out why that would happen. But overall this looks like very fast flowering strain. The last few strains I grew took like a month of flowering to get where this one's at now after only 2 weeks. By the way, can the leaves that curled from the heat uncurl?


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 28, 2007)

Unlikely but possible.  At this point, the plant is focusing on bud production, not leaf regeneration and appearance.  If they are burned bad, no chance.  Curling but green, once again, unlikely...


----------



## moneyme (Mar 2, 2007)

Well she's definitely done growing taller. The buds are getting nice and dense, but I'm sure she's got a lot left in her. These are some pics from yesterday. Oh yeah, StonedCold you were right, them leaves don't seem to be uncurling. I'll give you some rep points for that one.:headbang:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 4, 2007)

They seems to be pretty sativa dominant.  Looking mighty good I must say! :farm:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great. You have a ways to go but i'm sure they will fill in nice for ya.  *


----------



## moneyme (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, her buds are growing so fast I can sit there and watch them grow.


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 4, 2007)

Look good.  Might have to get me some of this.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while but it's not because there's been nothing to say, because she's doing so good. Buds are still getting fatter everytime I look at them. They're getting so crystally I need sunglasses to look at them. 
No, but seriously I think she's still got 3-4 weeks left and I just can't picture the colas getting too much bigger but evryone says they still might double the size they are now. I sure hope so. Either way I think I'm going to have to harvest the colas earlier than the rest of the plant due to maturity. Now my Odor Killer ran out at a crucial time. So I'm on my way back to the growstore to load up. Here's the latest pics:


----------



## moneyme (Mar 9, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention is that there's a lot more bud than leaf on this strain compared to every other strain I grew. Manicuring should be a breeze!


----------



## moneyme (Mar 12, 2007)

Big buds, no problems. She came out to play today.:headbang:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 12, 2007)

Dude those are SCHUUWEEEEEEETTTT!!!!  Awesome looking bud bro  .


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

It aint called K2 for no reason


----------



## moneyme (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. By the way, what does K2 stand for or mean? I just got that strain because it has a very high THC level and good yields, I didn't know if it meant anything.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

Its named after k2, the mountain, apparently because of its frosty peaks.

My first grow. "Caveman colas" ... lol

check it out here : 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=49719#post49719

Nice smoke too ! 

EDIT: ended up getting bout 5 and half ounces dry from her !


----------



## moneyme (Mar 16, 2007)

Bad news, I was taking her out for a photoshoot and I must not have realized how top-heavy she got. One whole section tipped completely over and snapped at the bottom. I immediately picked it back up and tied it back in place where it should be. I really don't want to harvest that section if I don't have to. I hope she can still finish out as planned. The smell is just outrageous! It's really getting out of hand. I keep the windows open, I have a potpouri slow cooker going 24/7, 3 cans of Odor Killer spread throughout the house, and I light scented candles! All of that and you can still smell her easily. I just ordered some industrial strength air freshener, hope that works. The buds are growing at a steady pace and the lower ones are starting to fill in. I bought a lighted 60x-100x microscope and some trichomes are partly cloudy and some are pretty clear. What does that mean as far as maturity? The hairs are about 15-20% orange. Here's the latest pics:


----------



## moneyme (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, I stopped giving her nutes yesterday and I clipped a preharvest sample bud.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, what does she taste like moneyme ?


----------



## moneyme (Mar 16, 2007)

I gotta wait for it to dry a couple of days.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't forget to take a pic of the dried out bud, would love to see what the half finished product looks like.  Damn dude if your plant was a woman you'd be raising like Angelina Jolie in there.  Finest looking plants around.


----------



## rami (Mar 18, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I stopped giving her nutes yesterday and I clipped a preharvest sample bud.


 
where did u clip that from...the top, bottom, middle of the plant?? will it stress the plant?

lookin great man...these buds look delicious:banana:


----------



## moneyme (Mar 19, 2007)

I took a lower bud that wasn't very big or dense yet. It will not put any stress on her from plucking one off. I usually harvest the colas first and let the rest of the plant finish off another week or so but I'll have to see how things are going. The sample isn't fully dried yet but I just couldn't wait any longer. I smoked a little. It sure doesn't taste like it's done yet but man did I get stoned! I took 3 hits and was glued to the couch for an hour. Definitely very potent. Here's a pic of it. Keep in mind it was a lower bud.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*I here ya on the sample testing of the lower buds. It never taste as good as the bigger cured buds but does the job.  *


----------



## pussum (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds good man, spot of poor luck on the plant tipping over, but you will recover, no biggie. Good looking so far.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 21, 2007)

The buds are getting just too heavy. I have it tied up all over the place holding it up. And I had a 20" box fan on it constantly since it sprouted trying to build stem strength. Well my ole lady is really getting on my back to get her out of there. I don't know if it's the smell or if she's jealous I spend more time with my closet girl. jk No but seriously I see harvest coming real soon. The smell is just too outrageous for my apartment. It's real hard to use the microscope on the trichomes cuz my hand isn't so steady but their getting there real fast. 

The preharvest sample I picked a few days ago is getting better everyday as far as taste and potency, but the smell is getting worse. I hung it in a dry dark cupboard until the stem was dry enough to snap, then put it in a jar for 1 1/2 days so far and the smell is just getting really wierd. It doesn't smell like it did on the plant, just when I break it up it smells real good. Did I do something wrong curing it because everytime I grow it gets that wierd smell.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> The buds are getting just too heavy. I have it tied up all over the place holding it up. And I had a 20" box fan on it constantly since it sprouted trying to build stem strength. Well my ole lady is really getting on my back to get her out of there. I don't know if it's the smell or if she's jealous I spend more time with my closet girl. jk No but seriously I see harvest coming real soon. The smell is just too outrageous for my apartment. It's real hard to use the microscope on the trichomes cuz my hand isn't so steady but their getting there real fast.
> 
> The preharvest sample I picked a few days ago is getting better everyday as far as taste and potency, but the smell is getting worse. I hung it in a dry dark cupboard until the stem was dry enough to snap, then put it in a jar for 1 1/2 days so far and the smell is just getting really wierd. It doesn't smell like it did on the plant, just when I break it up it smells real good. Did I do something wrong curing it because everytime I grow it gets that wierd smell.


*The longer you cure the buds the better the smell will get.  *


----------



## moneyme (Mar 23, 2007)

Well it looks like tomorrow morning might be judgement day. The trichomes are cloudy with a few amber colored ones lingering around. This is one fast flowering strain I must say. I know I could wait another week but I'm going out of town for the weekend and I would rather not leave her there unattended. As of lately she's needed special attention everyday between falling over every direction, watering, plus I won't be there to open and close the closet doors. If the doors aren't opened during the lights-on time the temp will get to 90. Another factor is that I am looking to get a good mix of both a body and head high from her. Here are some pics from yesterday morning.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 23, 2007)

You know what, disregard that last post. After looking at these pictures I can see her more clearly than under that HPS. There are just too many white hairs left. She's gotta have another week in her. I would hate to put all this time and effort into her to waste it at the end. I'll just prepare her the best I can for 3 days unattended. Don't mind me, I just smoked a fat bowl of nugz to the head!   :ccc:


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2007)

nice grow man great work cant wait to get mines


----------



## moneyme (Mar 26, 2007)

Well she survived the weekend of being unattended. The soil was very dry but that's to be expected. The buds are getting very plump, the calyxes are swelled out nicely, the trichomes are all cloudy, and the hairs are about 60-70% orange. The smell is completely different in the closet than it was 2 weeks ago. Personally I liked how it used to smell better but hey what can you do. I'm so glad I didn't harvest her last Friday. It won't be today but the time is coming. Here's some more pictures:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 26, 2007)

That plant looks really good Moneyme.  Really nice job on the grow.  Can't wait to hear the smoke report!  :aok:


----------



## chestylarue (Mar 27, 2007)

did you top/prune that plant to get all those colas, or is that natural?


----------



## chestylarue (Mar 27, 2007)

if you did, may i ask how, exactly?


----------



## moneyme (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, actually I topped it once when it got to it's 4th set of leaves. Then I let it grow for about two weeks until it was around 15 inches. Then I tied the two tops to the side to let the next two tallest ones catch up. Once they were all four the same height they just continued to grow like that. 1st time I ever did that but it worked like a charm.


----------



## rami (Mar 28, 2007)

yea i topped 3 of my plants like this...and they all now have 4 tops some have 6...topping is crazy...

man ur plants r lookin great...i hope mine become as good as urs...haha..keep it up...


----------



## moneyme (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks, I'm about to go harvest the top half right now. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 28, 2007)

Well that was fun. I just harvested the four tops and hung them in the closet to dry. They are HEAVY!! The 1st pic is pretty self-explanitory, the 2nd pic is a close up of one of the tops, the 3rd pic is the bush that's still left growing. I raised the pot closer to the light to get all those lumens they have been missing out on.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work money!  So cutting the tops like that doesn´t affect the lower buds from developing or stress the plant out or anything....hmmm...nice!  How much longer do you think those lower buds got until they´re done?  Excellent Grow!


----------



## moneyme (Mar 28, 2007)

No, from my previous grows I've learned it helps by the light concentrating on these buds instead of the top ones. Now they're receiving many more lumens of light than before which will help them plump out. I'll probably let the bottom half grow another week. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice grow and report! I do the same thing I chop the first half then about a week later the bottom half! Again nice work,,,,55


----------



## theyorker (Mar 28, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Well that was fun. I just harvested the four tops and hung them in the closet to dry. They are HEAVY!! The 1st pic is pretty self-explanitory, the 2nd pic is a close up of one of the tops, the 3rd pic is the bush that's still left growing. I raised the pot closer to the light to get all those lumens they have been missing out on.


 
Wow...great grow Moneyme.  I can't wait to see what that bush does now.


----------



## moneyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, the tops that were drying in the closet are about 85% dry. Almost ready to go in the mason jars. The bottom of the plant was harvested this morning. The buds got a little bigger since the tops were harvested but not much. It ended up filling up 3 hangers full of buds. I am going to give an estimate of 2 ounces for the whole plant (dried, cured, and manicured). But we'll have to see in about a week and a half. Heres some crappy pics I got right when I hung the buds to dry. Now they'll be in the dark closet for a few days.


----------



## theyorker (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice grow Moneyme.  Make sure to give us some nice pictures of those buds.  2 oz from one plant is pretty damn good if you ask me.  How long before you start another one?


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

Those nuggiz gonna look fine good once they are manicured and done.   Hell, they look good now.   It'sbasically like taking angelina jolie from a sweater to a bikini.


----------



## moneyme (Apr 2, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Nice grow Moneyme. Make sure to give us some nice pictures of those buds. 2 oz from one plant is pretty damn good if you ask me. How long before you start another one?


 
Thanks. This grow had me pretty paranoid, doing it in my little apartment and all. Plus I have kids that are getting old enough where they could start to figure out what's stinking up the whole house. So I'm not planning on growing again for about a year. In a year I will be buying a house and then I can set up a little room in the basement. I'll post some pics of the buds in like 2 days, but until then....:tokie:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

It was fun while it lasted :yay:.  Good luck on your next grow they look great by the way.  We will be waiting for a smoke report.


----------



## moneyme (Apr 2, 2007)

This morning I manicured all of the tops that are dried and put them in tuperware containers for curing. But before I did that I picked a piece off of one of the colas. My god this some of the best smoke I've ever had the pleasure of smoking!! The smell is just incredible, the flavor is excellent, and it made me choke good. It's actually much better than I thought it would be, and it hasn't even been cured yet. I took 3 good hits like 2 hours ago and I'm still ripped! It's a real clean high, a pretty good mix of a heady high and some couchlock. Just what I wanted. Well here's some pics of the 4 tops that have now been fully manicured. The bottom of the plant is still drying out. I think I may have underestimated the weight when I said 2 oz alltogether because this is only half of the plant.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats moneyme ... youve got my mouth watering thinking about some k2 now


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds good moneyme keep it up.  By the way how you liking this midwest weather?  It will soon be time for an outdoor grow and of course I will have one of those too.


----------



## moneyme (Apr 2, 2007)

Now there's an idea. Just gotta find somewhere safe.


----------



## moneyme (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, I thought I wrote an update ealier, must've been high. The bottom of the plant yielded much more than i thought it would. The total weight of the entire plant, dried and cured is 96 grams. That's almost 3 1/2 ounces!  Boy was I way off. The main factor is that the buds didn't shrink nearly as much as I thought they would in the drying / curing process. I wanted to post a pic of the entire harvest but a couple relatives have been hounding me so I sold almost a half oz. But if you see the tuperware bowls I have in the previous pics, I filled 3 of them to the top with buds. One is the top buds which are huge but were picked earlier and have more of a daytime high. The other two bowls are filled with the bottom buds which were VERY mature and knock me out in two hits. I can't believe how good the entire plant tastes, even the bottom buds. It's definitely in the top two for flavor that I've ever had, probably in the top 5 for potency. I've had some pretty extraordinary weed in my time. But I'm more than satisfied from this grow.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 11, 2007)

I gotta say that I´m going to miss your journal.  I thought you gave an excellent progression and great descripitions.  I like to look at this journal to get an idea of what I might be looking at soon.....I pray!  Again excellent journal Moneyme.  I´ll be lookin for that outdoor journal.  

*kindphriend*


----------



## moneyme (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks I appreciate your support!


----------



## flipmode (Apr 11, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 14, 2007)

just wanted to say i just read your journal on i was in awe... your plants started out on a rocky start and a very small plant ... but after you set that baby in flower it just shot up... man was i impressed... i grew my first grow in a hydro setup i built myself and i'm stil flower about 25 days into flower right now and her buds are tiny ... i can't see why but i saw your plant and those buds just picked up and never stopped ... i hope mine does that soon... haha... congrats on the smoke man those buds looked so tasty... well looking forward to another journal... i'm still in awe of that beast... peace man


----------

